# Excel Conundrum...



## Mike (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm trying to work something out in excel, I don't even know if it is possible but if it were, It would definitely save a headache...

Basically it works like this...

Cell A1

12.23

Cell B1

A1 + 21% + 3% + 3.9% + 0.30 + 1.00 = 17.136696711

If that makes sense?

Basically the way I have it set out at the moment is I have 4 cells.

Wholesale (A1)

VAT Price

After Fees

Sale Price (Preferably B1)

I input the wholesale price in A1 which populates the other cells, I then edit a percentage which is in the Sale price cell until the difference between the VAT price and the After Fees price is 1.

This would give me a sale price which covers the wholesale price, the VAT, the fees and a profit of $1.

The example above would be as follows;

Wholesale$ + VAT% + Currency Pad% + Fee% + Fee$ + $1 =

Right now I'm working this out using a calculation based on 4 cells, I'd rather just work off A1 and input the answer into B1.

Any assistance appreciated!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2014)

=A1+(A1*.21)+(A1*.03)+(A1*.039)+.3+1


----------



## Mike (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not sure if that gave the expected result.  When I work it out on a calculator, I get the following;

2.58 + 21% + 3% + 3.9% + 0.30 + 1 = 4.640856706

With your string I get 3.88.

Am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## Mike (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry confused myself, thanks a lot.

Would the Cell ID's in the brackets update automatically if I copy/pasted it into another cell?

---------

EDIT

---------

It does...  Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 3, 2014)

So, I know this is going to make me look all kinds of sad..but I love these problem solving things in spreadsheets. I used to do all the calculations for coal/biomass at a power station for coal burnt, in hoppers, on the bing etc and loved it. I'm a bit of a sucker for complex spreadsheets :/ lol


----------

